# Where can I get a Large Arboreal vivarium?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

which is the best to get to accomodate 4 adult whites.I will need to get one in a few months,thanks Jackie :flrt:


----------



## Young996 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have used Vivariums, Reptile Supplies & Live Food in the past only because I live far north and they post them really well. 

Cheers


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

im looking for exactly te same thing for an iggy. glad u asked this :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm saving my pennies for one of these:mf_dribble:









a ferplast explorer 110H (and cabinet):flrt:

91cm tall, 110cm wide and 45cm depth:mf_dribble:

Can only find 2 places online that sell it though :bash:


----------



## kmartin (Sep 13, 2009)

andaroo said:


> I'm saving my pennies for one of these:mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> a ferplast explorer 110H (and cabinet):flrt:
> ...


I hope that you have very long arms


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

£350 buff....JESUS


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

philbaines said:


> £350 buff....JESUS


only the best for fish & chips :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I had an exo terra on order 90x60x45 but two were delivered to the shop, both were broken on arrival, so I gave up...that one looks great!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Andaroo, if you're looking on spending that much you can get an ENT viv custom made?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Andaroo, if you're looking on spending that much you can get an ENT viv custom made?


whats an ENT viv?:whip:


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

ive heard roomers that wooden vivs rot but is it possible to keep them in one ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> whats an ENT viv?:whip:


Zoink.

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Phelsumen-Terrarien 100 x 50 x 80 cm Phelsumen-Terrarien 100 x 50 x 80 cm PHT1005080


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

How do you get them here,it says no shipping??:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> How do you get them here,it says no shipping??:blush:


 
Does it? Damn.

You can ship the dendrobates vivs, sorry.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

new exo terras - good product, relatively cheap and trusted brand.


----------

